# Autobrite gone from forum



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

How long has Autobrite been missing from the forum?

Richard


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol

Bout time tbh

Probably so no one can complain at their service this year


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

Think they have been gone for a while now after everything that went on I'm not surprised


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Not sure. But they havnt posted on here in ages. In fact since last Christmas sale when they got loads of stick for having such s**t customer service.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

They'll be back in 3 weeks.......... Oh wait that's there delivery time


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> They'll be back in 3 weeks.......... Oh wait that's there delivery time


That would depend on who you are. :thumb: Some people waited months.


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Never dealt with them, never will after last xmas.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I 'WAS' a repeat customer with them and I spent £600 in one transaction over the phone on one occasion in 2012, lady was lovely over the phone, and I was happy...

Then I made several purchases in 2013 and it was seriously bad customer service, I contacted mark about it and I wasn't happy with the reply!

Let's just say, Christmas last year was the last time I ordered and I will not be ordering again after a recent email conversation with Mark regarding something so trivial! (A kranzle connector for my foam lance) 


Customer service is rather poor these days!


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

The service is excellent this year, paid the delivery today, parcel coming tomorrow, but I never had a problem last year either.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I think they got well into the social media as a selling tool and everything else was kicked in touch.


----------



## jan_tekin (Jan 16, 2011)

I've brought from them over the last 3 years and admit I had a little trouble with my order last year, still didn't put me off as I like there products. 

My order this year had just been dispatched after only paying for shipment the evening before.


----------



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

Good riddance they are overpriced and ****e with their customers. Never again.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

No problems with AB. They've delivered all of my orders next day this year.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

If you look at the manufacturer forums, they are often quite quiet. It needs the brand to do a lot of work on here to get any positive response so maybe they decided it wasn't work the hassle and cost.


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> No problems with AB. They've delivered all of my orders next day this year.


Same here, replied to e mail asking for postage price for my orders within a few mins and posted out next day, fully tracked . No issues past two years either, got some good bargains.


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

I dealt with them once about 3 months ago for my kranzle and whst a mistake I drove down met a guy called john with an attitude to match his size would never buy off them again .


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Over priced attitude crap in that order :thumb:


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> Over priced attitude crap in that order :thumb:


Some of their stuff is identical to but cheaper than a more trendy company.

I have only ever dealt with them face to face, and they've been fine.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I got over charged on an item and had to keep mailing them to get it sorted, got sorted in the end with no apology.


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

I thought there products supposed to be the nuts


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

bencossie25 said:


> I thought there products supposed to be the nuts


some of them are really good. Others are not :lol:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I ordered from them many many years ago, then it was all cheap white gallon bulk containers, basic labels and low prices, they were fine then but, looking at their site now things have gone all premium as per their name.


----------



## MGH74 (Jun 8, 2014)

They have some great products, never had an issue with customer service myself. But I like all things there will be good days and bad for everyone. They're recent sale was good for me.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

smegal said:


> Some of their stuff is identical to but cheaper than a more trendy company.
> 
> .


And some of _their_ stuff if is pretty much the same but more expensive than a less trendy company :thumb:


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Natalie said:


> And some of _their_ stuff if is pretty much the same but more expensive than a less trendy company :thumb:


Please can you please me which. I always thought ab were one of the cheaper repackagers


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Angelwax H2Go is remarkably similar to Repel, one of the waxes and also the shampoo. Difference is AW manufacture their own products.
Obviously I've not used all of the products in both ranges so can't comment on everything and tbh once I discovered AW 2 years ago I've stuck with them for most things now.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Natalie said:


> Angelwax H2Go is remarkably similar to Repel, one of the waxes and also the shampoo. Difference is AW manufacture their own products.
> Obviously I've not used all of the products in both ranges so can't comment on everything and tbh once I discovered AW 2 years ago I've stuck with them for most things now.


Thank you. Repel was a decent product, and I've just rin out, so I'll be trying h2go.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

smegal said:


> Thank you. Repel was a decent product, and I've just rin out, so I'll be trying h2go.


No problem.

Bears Wax Factory sell it and there's a discount code for DW users :thumb:

If you've any questions regarding their products don't hesitate to get in touch with them, extremely helpful guys!


----------



## MGH74 (Jun 8, 2014)

Goes off to check Angel wax out, although just stocked up on Repel. I do love their Cherry Glaze as well.


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

I was looking for a foam lance other week as a Christmas present, couldn't get in touch glad I went back to my trusty CYC now reading this.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Have never used them, and their rep seem to take a massive drop around the time they decided to go all "fancy" with the website. But for them to not make an announcement or anything is just poor show, Think ill stick to my pick and mix method of buying stuff for now lol


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

I have been disheartened with detailing when I first used autobrite the other half ordered about £100 in gift vouchers for my birthday a month before it, 2 weeks went by with nothing so tried contacting them by email 3 times, on Facebook 3 times got ignored every time so phoned two or three times as the first few times they just left the phone ringing got through and they told me the knew about the problem so clearly had read the emails, after getting it sorted and the other half spending £5 on postage they sent out vouchers printed on bits of A4 paper cut up, contacted them about this to be told I would get free delivery on my next order waited till Xmas deals then got told because it was the deals I wouldnt get free delivery canceled all my stuff over £200 will never use them again!!!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Products and delivery issues aside, they never replied to many questions asked by forum members so little point in them being on DW


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Angelwax H2Go is remarkably similar to Repel, one of the waxes and also the shampoo. Difference is AW manufacture their own products.
> Obviously I've not used all of the products in both ranges so can't comment on everything and tbh once I discovered AW 2 years ago I've stuck with them for most things now.


Hi just got some fastfoam and the H2Go., fastfoam is great not tried the H2Go yet need to get a dry day!


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

I've never had a problem with them and the staff were always friendly and usually spend a lot of time giving people advice each time I've visited them.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

That's strange thing , everytime you spoke with them etc they were good to speak to but just feel they have had there run on here and now decided to the FB route with people totally new to the car care market and don't know of other suppliers out there. 

Never forget I had a my money took out twice of my pay pal twice ( the 2nd time being late evening ) lucky for me I got them to return it. 

I even highlighted what happened to pp but had no response who it happened. 

still don't know how it happened strange!!


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

They changed their model because of the likes of A F who were managing to sell products which were certainly no better, for considerably more. I mean, who keeps selling for less than the market was willing to pay? Detailing in the UK kinda shoots itself in the foot because so many fanboys seem to think that a fancy bottle and big price tag make a thing good.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

adjones said:


> They changed their model because of the likes of A F who were managing to sell products which were certainly no better, for considerably more. I mean, who keeps selling for less than the market was willing to pay? Detailing in the UK kinda shoots itself in the foot because so many fanboys seem to think that a fancy bottle and big price tag make a thing good.


Precisely, look at AutoSmart though, great product, great price, but people don't buy it due to it being bulk.

Not only that, if AutoSmart had an online side of their business we would all have masses of it piled up! :lol:


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

as above, i love the AS range and dont care about having a 5L drum!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

20vKarlos said:


> Precisely, look at AutoSmart though, great product, great price, but people don't buy it due to it being bulk.
> 
> Not only that, if AutoSmart had an online side of their business we would all have masses of it piled up! :lol:


It may be cheap etc but there's really not anything that has blown me away dare I say

I'd eater pay more for a smaller products that works 10x better


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

As I've said before I'd rather burn cash than give it to these arrogant muppets !!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Never had any bother and had some nice bargains


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> It may be cheap etc but there's really not anything that has blown me away dare I say
> 
> I'd eater pay more for a smaller products that works 10x better


Find me a product that works 10x better than tardis or fallout (just because it bleeds doesn't make it better.) or smartwheels or equivalent to a blast they do excellent products for a good price followed up by excellent service. Imo no better company for trade or essentials for home enthusiast.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

rottenapple said:


> Find me a product that works 10x better than tardis or fallout (just because it bleeds doesn't make it better.) or smartwheels or equivalent to a blast they do excellent products for a good price followed up by excellent service. Imo no better company for trade or essentials for home enthusiast.


Auto finesse oblitarate and imperial wax tar gel

Wax tec /imperial fall off, iron x, car chem revolt, bh korrosol are all miles better and not just because they bleed

Car chem wheel cleaner is also miles better and not alkali

I'd certainly say that car chem are a better alternative if you're in the trade tbh, much prefer their stuff to

Autosmart fallout is laughable, just an acid that does sweet fa, hit it about 5 times, follow it with iron x and it'll still remove shed loads


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Auto finesse oblitarate and imperial wax tar gel
> 
> Wax tec /imperial fall off, iron x, car chem revolt, bh korrosol are all miles better and not just because they bleed
> 
> ...


Really 10x better? Never come across anything those 3 wont shift so 10x better for 10x the price for no reason i will stick with AS cheers and tried most of them b4😊 we all have our preferences but for the money you wont beat them 4 quality.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

rottenapple said:


> Really 10x better? Never come across anything those 3 wont shift so 10x better for 10x the price for no reason i will stick with AS cheers and tried most of them b4😊 we all have our preferences but for the money you wont beat them 4 quality.


So you're talking about money

I said I'd rather pay more for a better product

:lol:


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> So you're talking about money
> 
> I said I'd rather pay more for a better product
> 
> :lol:


But also saying as products remove all of contaminants so not sure what im paying the extra money for as wheels fully clean tar all of and fallout removed so why am i paying more? 😉


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Put the handbags away


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

rottenapple said:


> Find me a product that works 10x better than tardis or fallout (just because it bleeds doesn't make it better.) or smartwheels or equivalent to a blast they do excellent products for a good price followed up by excellent service. Imo no better company for trade or essentials for home enthusiast.


Well... tardis drips all over the ground and needs multiple applications if you have a lot on the paint. Fallout is an acid and maybe you want to use something safer and pH neutral. Smartwheels is strong caustic and corrosive and totally inappropriate for many wheel finishes.

Lots of reason to buy other products.


----------

